# Executioners



## mattyBrute (Aug 21, 2009)

Will 27' Exicutioners fit on my 09 stock rims?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

They should fit fine as long as you dont go over 11'' wide


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I was running stock rim's on my '08 Brute with Executioners 27x10x12 up front and 27x12x12 on back...Your rims are 12x7 on back and 12x6.5 up front...I had no problems...I now have 29.5 Outlaws 10's on front and 12's out back and they are on my factory rims


----------



## walleye101 (Aug 14, 2009)

i have 28x10x12 on front stock rims and 28x12x12 mud bugs on rear too. they fit fine on it.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

29.5x10x12 Outlaws front 29.5x12x12 Outlaws back
On Stock Rims


----------



## INSTITCHEZ (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey guys I just put in a high lifter 2" lift kit and 27x12 on the back and 27x10 on the front. I found the front needing wheel spacers anyone else run into this?


----------



## INSTITCHEZ (Jan 28, 2011)

Sorry guys the tires are executioners. Lol


----------

